# 20 years experience & CPC certified



## molly3 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been in the medical billing field for 20 years and am CPC certified. I have experience in pathology, pediatrics, ED, family med, ortho and cardio. I'm looking to do remote coding on a part time basis.


----------



## ColoCoder (Sep 30, 2008)

*CPC Certified in Northern Denver Area*

I am a newly certified coder/biller with AAPC looking to use my 8+ years experience in the medical field in a billing or coding position near Longmont/Boulder area or North Denver or Loveland.  I have collection experience as well and looking to put my knowledge to use.  Please email me at CC-862@hotmail.com with any leads or job opportunities out there.  I am a very dedicated, honest, trustworthy person and very committed to work and the goals at hand.


----------

